# Vegas Trip (Grand Prix)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are heading down to Vegas April 2nd to the 9th. Since we are not gamblers, really going down for the Champ Car race on the 7th, 8th and 9th, we have put together a fairly good week. I was hoping to get in on a headlining comedy show, or maybe a concert but so far nothing is popping up. Of course you have the Celine Dion, Barry Manilow and Elton John shows but they are big bucks and I don't want to see them that bad. I sat through Manilow 3 times back in the 80's.

Tuesday we have the Elvis Extravaganza at the Sahara. I never got to see him so this is my big thing.

Wed we have tickets for "O" at the Bellagio. Cirque du Soleil

Thur we have tickets for David Copperfield at the MGM Grand

Friday during the day we are going on a Chopper thing to the Grand Canyon. That will be very cool. 

Sat and Sun will be race days.

I am going to see if we can get into the Prince show at Rio, if he will be there any night that is open.

We got a fairly sweet deal on the flights and hotel (out of Detroit) so since we dont gamble I figure may as well spend some cash on shows and crap.

Does anybody have any must see attractions in Vegas that we should look at?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Barry Manilow? He's still alive? 

The Drop of Doom on top of the Stratosphere is a must do, it is really neat. The Hoover dam tour is really good if you're into that kind of thing. I'll get the name of the little club I've been to a couple of times from a buddy of mine down there (I used to do contract work in south-eastern nevada and south-western utah). It was a great little blues club and the music and players were fantastic (that is if it is still there, it's been 10 years since I worked down there).


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Too bad John Jorgenson isn't still playing with Elton, that would definately make me want to see him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ripper said:


> Barry Manilow? He's still alive?
> 
> The Drop of Doom on top of the Stratosphere is a must do, it is really neat. The Hoover dam tour is really good if you're into that kind of thing. I'll get the name of the little club I've been to a couple of times from a buddy of mine down there (I used to do contract work in south-eastern nevada and south-western utah). It was a great little blues club and the music and players were fantastic (that is if it is still there, it's been 10 years since I worked down there).



That club would be cool. If you get the name of it, pass it along. We actually stayed at the Stratosphere a few years back (our first trip there) and went on all those rides. That was a 4 day trip and we really did not get to see a lot. We did drive out to the Hoover Dam, that was about it on that trip.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Cowtown Guitars: if Mark's not out with the Silver Bullet Band, please say hi

It's Vegas, so odds are you'll see something ya gotta get:banana: 

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Are they in the greater Vegas area? I will look it up. I never thought of the guitar shops, but of course !! Must be some Pawn shops in the area as well.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay I called my buddy, The one place to check out is the Sand Dollar Blues Lougne (it used to be the Sand Dollar Bar). Lots of great blues and tunes. The other place he recommended the Double Down Saloon, it has lots of good music (rock, ska, reggae etc).

Hope that helps. Alot of the little places I went to I wouldn't recommend going to unless you were with a local for sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What about a round of golf?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller Penn and Teller..................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We did go see Penn and Teller on the first trip, forgot to mention that. It was a really good show. A round of golf would be great, maybe Marnie can caddy for me. 

Thanks for the info on those bars, we will check that out for sure.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

www.pollstar.com is a great site to see what's going on in a city.

The yardbirds are playing Vegas when you're there. Too bad you're missing ZZ Top.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We did go see Penn and Teller on the first trip, forgot to mention that. It was a really good show. A round of golf would be great, maybe Marnie can caddy for me.
> 
> Thanks for the info on those bars, we will check that out for sure.


Caddying does involve driving the cart and drinking so it should be an easy sell. It's alot less frustrating than the actual game.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, I seen that ZZ Top show and was bumming big time about that.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh Yeah Vegas!! :banana: 

My wife and I aren't gamblers either but we love it there. We did the Identical trip to what you are planning last August!

We did the Dream Catcher Helicopter flight! It was an incredible experience and worth every cent.........although I don't remember it being as costly as it says here?Maverick 

"O" was incredible and Copperfield blew my mind! If I can make one suggestion, see Celine Dion!! I rate it as one of my top 5 shows I have ever seen in my life. Pink Floyd being #1. The show is ending this year so this is a once in a lifetime event. I have never heard someone sing so perfect and the visual show is spectacular. Just do it man!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats wild man.... we are looking forward to the Grand Canyon tour. I think I was looking at another operator though. Link is below. I have not booked this yet but am going to before we leave. I am not sure about Celine, I know she can sing but I would prefer to spend the cash on another act.

http://www.lasvegasgrandcanyontour.com/


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Viva Las Vegas*



GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats wild man.... we are looking forward to the Grand Canyon tour. I think I was looking at another operator though. Link is below. I have not booked this yet but am going to before we leave. I am not sure about Celine, I know she can sing but I would prefer to spend the cash on another act.
> 
> http://www.lasvegasgrandcanyontour.com/


I've heard other people speak ill of him in this forum.....But......you have to check out Ed Roman Guitars. You just have to
The worlds largest guitar store!............if that doesnt pump your nazz then I dont know what will?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats another good suggestion. I have to check into the locations of these places. We are not going to rent a car this time. Last time we did, and basically only used it to drive out to Hoover Dam the one day and then to the Vegas racetrack. This time we are just going to use public transit.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar hunting in Vegas? I thought it would be more of a purse hunting trip :tongue:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Guitar hunting in Vegas? I thought it would be more of a purse hunting trip :tongue:


Uh oh Mr. GC.
It looks like you just bought a guitar in the form of a purse!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

You have to see the Beatles/Cirque de Soleil show LOVE !!!!
I've had some pals see it and said it was great.
Go see O too. Very exciting!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> Uh oh Mr. GC.
> It looks like you just bought a guitar in the form of a purse!


Believe it or not, our last trip out there she got a purse in the form of a guitar, it's pretty cool. 

Faracaster, we have tickets for "O" already, but I will check into the Beatles thing. Sounds like it might be cool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

> We did the Dream Catcher Helicopter flight! It was an incredible experience and worth every cent.........although I don't remember it being as costly as it says here?Maverick


I ended up booking this one below. It is a 4 in 1 thing. So airplane, chopper and boat. Plus they now take you over to that new bridge/lookout. I think it is going to be great.

http://www.lasvegasgrandcanyontour.com/air/grand-canyon-west-rim-4-in-1.htm


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoover dam is incredible. Do you get to do the tour as well or just the flyover?

The last time I was in Vegas all I did was play poker and hit the trade show. I hope my boss doesn't see that. If I get sent down again I plan on taking my wife. There's a ton of stuff to do there.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I ended up booking this one below. It is a 4 in 1 thing. So airplane, chopper and boat. Plus they now take you over to that new bridge/lookout. I think it is going to be great.
> 
> http://www.lasvegasgrandcanyontour.com/air/grand-canyon-west-rim-4-in-1.htm


Wow! Thats a great deal. It will be great experience!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> .
> Faracaster, we have tickets for "O" already, but I will check into the Beatles thing. Sounds like it might be cool.


I was told not to sit too close. It breaks the magic somehow. Yeah I know some tech guys that worked on developing the show and even they were impressed.
Hope you are having a great time !!!!
Pete


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, and for "O", watch where you sit. If you are centre stage within the first 3 rows, you *will* get wet! I was second row to the side and was spared!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I went with first row balcony on these.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Off to Vegas in the morning. Have fun while I am gone. Be back on the 10th. Chow.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Have fun! (msg was too short so I have to add something, like this random sentence.)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Trip Was Great*

We are back from the Vegas trip. The Grand Prix was great, too bad our man smashed and wound up DNF. The Grand Canyon tour was great. Highly recommend doing that for anyone plannng a Vegas trip. The shows were great as well. Weather was in the high 80's and low 90's the whole time. Some pics of the trip.....











Marnie and I at the Grand Canyon










Skinny ass got the front seat on the chopper, they put us heavy wieghts in the back.











Bobby Rahal was taking part in the Historic Grand Prix support race. His kid Graham was making his first start in Champ Car. Only made it one lap and got knocked out due to contact.










Marnie with Arie Luyendyk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Some More Pics*

A few more pics of the trip











Marnie trying out one of the F2000 cars. We were thinking about signing up for a day of racing at one of those driving schools.










The new chassis for 2007


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Er*

Did you check out Ed Romans?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

we got as far as checking out the address, we planned on going over one day during the week, but there was just too much on the schedule. We never made it. I did check out a few pawn shops, but there was nothing worth looking at.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Vlv*



GuitarsCanada said:


> we got as far as checking out the address, we planned on going over one day during the week, but there was just too much on the schedule. We never made it. I did check out a few pawn shops, but there was nothing worth looking at.


I've never been there myself but my wife and her girlfriends went while I stayed here in Canada....hahaha. Anyway maybe nextime?


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool pics, sounds like a nice trip. None


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It really was a great trip. Stayed away from the gambling for the most part. I think we dropped $100.00 for the week. It seemed to me that it was a lot busier this time than when we were there two years ago.


----------

